# Effekte skalieren



## Lemming (18. Mai 2004)

Hallo,
ich möchte Ebenen mit Effekten skalieren/tranformieren - die Effekte skalieren sich jedoch nicht mit, d.h. der Schatten hat nach der Tranformation auf 50%immer noch z.B. 30 px statt 15 px.
Im Handbuch steht was über Effekte skalieren, das scheint aber unabhängig von der Ebene zu sein. Ich habe auch die Erfahrung gemacht, dass tranformierte Sets die Effekte teilweise richtig skalieren, adndere werden wiederum missachtet. Was kann ich hier tun, ohne den Effekt zu rastern?

Lemming


----------



## da_Dj (18. Mai 2004)

Glaube PS hat da eine Funktion, wo du das einstellen kannst [unten bei den Ebenenstilen], heisst auch irgendwas Effekt auf Größe skalieren oder so, sorry grad keine Zeit selber nach zu schauen ...


----------



## Lemming (18. Mai 2004)

Tja, da kann man den Stil nur prozentual ändern, aber leider nicht zusammen mit dem Ebenbild.

Lemming


----------



## da_Dj (18. Mai 2004)

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass auch dies möglich ist.


----------



## Lemming (18. Mai 2004)

Sollte es eigentlich, zumal es bei manchen Ebenen funktioniert. Ich komme nur noch nicht dahinter. Hast Du's mal probiert?


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (19. Mai 2004)

*Stretching macht 'nen schlanken Fuß*

Also,

- Du skalierst Dein Bild nach Zahlenwerten, zum Bleistift auf 50%.
- Dann gehst Du in der Menüleiste auf >Ebene >Ebenenstil >Effekte skalieren ...
 und gibts im erscheinenden Dialogfeld den gleichen Prozentwert (also bleistiftsweise wieder 50 %) ein.

Fäddisch!


----------



## Lemming (19. Mai 2004)

Ja, das wird wohl die Ideallösung sein. Nicht ganz so komfortabel wie das normale Transformieren, aber immerhin ist es möglich 

Vielen Dank!

Gruß,
Lemming


----------



## Lobi (19. Mai 2004)

Versuch es doch mal so -->

Erstelle UNTER der Ebene auf der du die Effekte (a) erstellt hast eine neue Ebene (b)
Dann verbindest du die Ebene a mit der Ebene b (Ebene a markieren und Strg E drücken)
Dann bleiben die Effekte erhalten, aber du hast wieder eine ganz normale Ebene.

Dann kannst du Skalieren und die Effekte skalieren mit!


----------



## Lemming (19. Mai 2004)

Ja, stimmt! Leider kann ich die Effekte dann nicht mehr verändern.
Was lernen wir also daraus: Einen Ebenen-Tod muss man immer sterben ;-)

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe.

Lemming


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (20. Mai 2004)

*live phorever*

Also,
ich bin auf jeden Fall gegen einen "Ebenentod", bloß weil ein Bildelement mit seinen Effekten skaliert werden soll.
Sicherlich ist es ewas umständlich, mit der Größentransformation in zwei Schritten vorzugehen, aber Ebeneneffekte jederzeit  wieder modifizieren zu können, ist ein Vorteil, den man nicht so leichtfertig verwerfen sollte. (Sonst kann man irgendwann gezwungen sein, sich-dumm-und-dämlich-zu-retuschieren)

Wer's übrigens möglichtst genau machen will, kann mit Hilfe des Messwerkzeugs und Infomationspalette die Prozent-Skalierung genau bestimmen:

Zuerst messen wir die Kantenlänge des zu verändernden Objekts VOR der freien Transformation und notieren den Pixelwert, der in der Informationspalette abzulesen ist. 
Dann wird die Größe nach Belieben transformiert und die selbe Kante nochmal gemessen.

Und nun ein kleiner Ausflug ins Wunderland der Mathematik:

Kantenlänge NACHER : Kantenlänge VORHER x 100 = Prozentwert, der dann bei "Effekte skalieren ..." einzugeben ist.
(Das nennt man Dreisatz, lernt man in der 7. Klasse, glaub' ich   )


----------



## Lemming (20. Mai 2004)

Umständlich, aber sehr genau - und wieder darf eine Ebene am Leben bleiben 
Mich wundert nur noch, warum es bei manchen Ebenen funktioniert und anderswo nicht.

Das mit dem Dreisatz müsste ich hinkriegen, ich habe die 7. Klasse immerhin zweimal genossen.

Lemming


----------



## Mythos007 (21. Mai 2004)

In Photoshop CS gibt es in dieser Hinsicht eine interessante Neuerung...


----------

